# Please Help Cold & Injured Pigeon!



## mattyp12 (Jan 5, 2015)

Doing this quick as it is time sensitive.. Hope one person at least sees this tonight.. I love all animals, but have no knowledge of birds. I have an enclosed back yard. I went to let my dog out at 1:00 p.m. and noticed a large pigeon that is a pretty blue/green. I expected it to fly away immediately, but instead it stood still like a statue. I then expected my dog to see it and scare it away, but she never saw it. She did walk near it though, but the pigeon just stood there. My dog came back in and I forgot about it. However, the next time I let my dog out, it was in the same position. This time also, my dog spotted it. I began yelling immediately because I was a little concerned it couldn't fly. My dog let up before she could get near it, but the pigeon did try to fly. It fluttered hard for a few seconds and only got maybe 2 feet off the ground. It then resumed its position and I went inside wondering what to do. I was thinking of just opening the gate so it could walk where it wanted to. The next time I went to check on it, the bird was gone. I was happy and thought it flew away. However, my wife came home at 5:00 and said it was on the back porch. This is surprising since there are 5 steps. I dont know if it hopped?? Anyways, once I heard that I looked and it was again back in the yard. I could also see that its one wing looked ruffled, there is a definite injury of some sort. Are only options were opening the gate (not to get rid of it, but in case it had a place in mind it wanted to go) or to keep it locked in and to help it. We decided to keep it locked in. We decided the first thing to do was warmth because it is so cold out. I built him a house out of a large box that he could easily walk into. I ran an extension cord and put a small heating pad wrapped inside a towel inside of the box. I tried to walk him into the box but he hopped until he cornered himself. I then placed the box almost directly in front of him and left to let him make the decision. I don't know if he will be scared of the box though.. I will be going to check on him soon. If he is not in, I was assuming I should try and coax him in?? But he is in a corner where our crawlspace is, and I'm scared he will retreat into there.. It would be better than being outside, but not as nice as the box! Please help if you have any tips for me to help this guy through the night.. I was assuming if I can do that, I can find someone to pick him up tomorrow... Maybe I am being naive.. lol.. I'll call the humane department and lie if I have to.. I'll tell them it looks like an exotic pet if thats what it takes to get them to help.. I'm sure it just need a safe, warm place to heal.. THANK YOU IN ADVANCE!!!! I will keep an eye on this thread throughout the night.. ANY AND ALL SUGGESTIONS APPRECIATED!!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thank you so very much for your concern for this pigeon. It definitely needs your help, so please go ahead and find a way to get it in the box and warm with seed and water available. If it has a leg band, please post all the letters and numbers from the band, and we will try to assist in locating the owner of the bird. For right now, get it in, safe, and warm.

Thank you again!

Terry


----------



## mattyp12 (Jan 5, 2015)

*in box*

It did go in the box and seems comfortable in there.. I will put out some water.. I have no clue what type of seed to get, but I'll find something... Any suggestions for tonight when it gets down to 6 degrees? Anyway I can fortify my box? If I could go back and do it again, I would have insulated it better and bought a better heating pad.. But now that he is in there I don't want to disturb him.. Also don't want him to freeze to death.. The most help I can get from anyone around here is someone offering to kill it if I bring it to them.


----------



## mattyp12 (Jan 5, 2015)

*Basic Facts On Pigeon Survival*

I am just wondering how long this bird will survive... How long in this freezing weather (albeit in a slightly warmed box)? How long without drinking water (although I am giving him warm water frequently)? How long without eating (although I am giving him seed)? I can hope he is warm and eating/drinking, but not sure yet, just getting ready to check and see if he has eaten or sipped any water.... Also, what are the chances of his wing healing on its own? I am sure this is a loaded question. But knowing nothing about pigeons, I didn't know if it was a general rule that it would never heal (like a horse) or if they are extremely resilient and will be up and flying if it survives a few days. I know some depends on the extent of the injury. Tomorrow, I will take pics. All I noticed so far was just a "spot" on his wing that looked different.. it was ruffled, and white feathers were showing through his colored coat.. Also he kept that wing slightly extended for awhile shortly after the first and only time I witnessed him attempt to fly.. I really hope someone can help with just general knowledge, because I am not killing it, and I am not releasing it to get eaten by local strays... SO it is now my growing responsibility and I will take all the tips I can get.. thanks again in advance


----------



## AndreiS (Jul 28, 2013)

Why don't you move the box with him inside into your house? It won't make any mess if the bird remain in the box. Even the temperature of a heated house is not enough for a sick / injured bird. I keep pigeons in a heated appartment room and the sick ones stay on a heated blanket that functions nonstop. 


Warmth is the most important for sick / injured birds. After securing him a warm environment, you have to take are of his food and water and to check his body and mouth for possible lesions or other signs. Food: pigeon seed mix. If not available in your area, mix some popcorn seeds (without grease on them, as are sold by some producers!) with milo, wheat and only few sunflower seeds (not much as bird liver can hardly digere fat) and offer them to him. If doesn't eat in next few hours, you need to hand feed him with defrosted corn grains, little warmed (no more than his body temperature, 39 C / 102 F.


----------



## mattyp12 (Jan 5, 2015)

We have other pets.. It would be their sole job to get to the bird.. Even if we locked it in a room, they'd be going crazy at the door all night... Maybe tomorrow, I can clear the house, re-arrange and prepare and do that.. Go the whole extra mile... but what then? and until then? what after? Once I make that step, I've really invested.. Yes I realize I could buy a beautiful cage, and hire the best bird vet and all that.. I have minimal means, time and knowledge.... If you told me that bird is out there and going to freeze to death, yes I'd probably be guilted into giving up my bed for it.. But they do live outside.. Thats why I was looking for basic facts.. And hopefully no one refers me to google.. Yes anyone can google and get a million different answers and opinions.. I figured this would be the best venue for solid, accurate info.... Once I brought it inside, I'd have twice as many questions... If thats what I need to do, I will make preps... But i am not looking for this to be long term or to house him. It's easy to say from afar to bring him in... If it were a dog or cat, there are plenty of options.. they wouldnt be outside one way or another.. but it is a bird that lives outside, and I have no knowledge.. thats why i am here.. it's a wild animal, id rather keep it that way.. if i had a garage or shed, thatd be ideal... I have many options going through my mind


----------



## mattyp12 (Jan 5, 2015)

I am ust trying to determine what is completely OFF LIMITS and what is "preferred".. For example, if I found a starving baby and knew nothing of them, you would tell me top give it warm milk.. But really, anything would be better than nothing right? I don't have these items that are described to feed this bird, and do not know where to even find them, although I can begin a search.. basically, what would you tell someone with no clue of pigeons in an emergency situation.. AKA, stuff they have around their household to feed it... If I choose to find a pet store and take a list to them tomorrow, I will.. I just need a starting point... Basic emergency that anyone can do... Yes, bringing it in my home (that i rent) would be warm, but he would already be in here if that could work... I have a family who have their opinions too, so just assume a wild bird in the house may not be welcomed... ill keeep him warm, give him sunflower seeds since thats all I have that I recognized, warm water, and hope he heals... Still looking for a timetable.. If this is going to be a month long project, I have to weigh that


----------



## mattyp12 (Jan 5, 2015)

*in house*

Okay, the wife agreed to let me clear out the downstairs bathroom, and he is now in there comfortably... in his box that is laying down (so he can walk in and out) along with the towel wrapped in the heating pad... in front of him are sunflower seeds that i took out of the salted shell and some warm water... from here, i will take any advice... i will go get any supplies i need in the morning


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Some pictures of the bird would be helpful. Also to know your general location (ie city you are in or near) in case there is a rescuer/rehabber near to you. Wild bird seed mix will do for the pigeon. You can get it at the pet store or even a 99 cent store if you have one nearby. 

Thank you again for your care of and concern for this pigeon! Also to your wife!

Terry


----------



## AndreiS (Jul 28, 2013)

There are some sites that teach you how to care a sick or injured pigeon, which are the first steps, like this one:
http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk

They are verified procedures, the best you can do for the bird. As I said, even in a well heated house, a sick / injured bird needs more warmth than simply stay inside the house (and this refers to birds that lived outside, not to pets). You can put the box on a water radiator or other secure source. If lacking such device, you can keep the pigeon under your clothes, next to the body, if you stay for more time without moving (movements stress the bird and stress accentuates the sickness) and without the posssibility of falling asleep.

After the bird was warmed for 1-2 hours, you can proceed to feed him (not before, this may kill him). Most probably he won't eat very soon and from your first message passed a pretty long time which means he is already starving, which for a sick pigeon is very bad. I would say that after keeping him in a warmed environment (like the ones described above) for 2-3 hours, hydrate him by giving well moistured bread and after that start hand feeding him with common canned corn, slighlty warmed and given grain by grain. Hydrating must precede feeding. Well moistured bread is a good way of hydrating him, if he doesn't drink on his own (because of the new environment that is scarrying him, or because of physical distress caused by disease and cold).In same time put in front of bird water, popcorn seeds, moistured bread that he may pick if want. Water too should be slightly warmed, ideally at his body temperature, but no more than this.


Putting photos with him and with his droppings (if any) on forum can help forumers tell you next steps. Aspect of droppings is the main way of identifying if the bird has some digestive illness. Respiratory illnesses manifest through some symptoms that you may have noticed and described already if they were present. Other kind of problems could be a fracture or injury so you should visually check his entire body, including under the wings. Check if somehow he has a crop filled with food, that may be indicative of poisoning. Notice the way he walks, if looks dizzy, limps, drag a wing on ground, tremble, turn his head backward etc.


Some common pigeon diseases are treated with relatively cheap human medicines others need animal-specific medicines that you can buy from a vet drugstore or you may get in small amount for free from a vet.


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Yes, did the bird make it through the night? Is he eating/drinking on his own? Poops? What do poops look like? If he/she is warmed up and eating/drinking that is a good sign. Let us know and thanks for taking this bird in!


----------



## mattyp12 (Jan 5, 2015)

*Update*

Thank you all, and especially for the lengthy specific post. I may have skipped ahead of some of the actions mentioned here... After he was warm, I just put water and sunflower seeds out last night.. I checked shortly thereafter and all the seeds were gone... This morning he had pooped a lot.. small white round spots with "stringy" black things in it is the best I can describe it.. I will update with photos.. He is much more energetic.. He is moving around instead of hiding in the corner.. He also seems kind of scared of me which is probably a good thing.. I don't think I could pet him anymore.. Even when I reach in to change food/water he starts dancing and even made some noises... I cant see him at all times because he has to stay in the bathroom.. Our other pets can smell him and want in there.. But it seems as if he stays in the box.. But it does have a nice heated towel for him to stand on.. Now the questions are... I am unsure if he is drinking.. I can try and gauge it, but I am not sure... 1.) With his current condition, should I assume he is, or should I still try moist bread? 2.) I have now added popcorn kernels along with seeds for his diet.. others have also mentioned lettuce... is lettuce okay, and is this short time diet okay? 3.) When will I know he is ready to fly? Other than walking him outside and seeing if he takes off, will I have signs ahead of time? I don't want to keep him too long, but don't want to let him go too soon....... Thank you... (Bonus question: How do I factually respond to idiots who think its "gross" that I saved this pigeon because "it has diseases" -even though I have little knowledge, I feel this to be a very ignorant statement... My only response was to say that humans are gross because they carry AIDS and other diseases.. I just assume that ignorant people see stories on the news about birds with viruses and people assume all birds are sick.. I wasn't concerned because frankly, what are the chances? I can't live in a bubble... Plus I don't see dead birds laying everywhere and there is no public service warning.. Even if I am crazy and a high percentage of pigeons have diseases, I still took the risk.. I can't stand outside for longer than a few mins while bundled up - located in Charleston, WV


----------



## mattyp12 (Jan 5, 2015)

Also, should I just give him as much food as he would like? or continue with small handfuls every few hours that he eats instantly?


----------



## AndreiS (Jul 28, 2013)

Bathroom is bad idea, humidity is fatal for birds. Even more if there is mould around. I'm pretty sure will catch candida (fungus disease) or even aspergillus, the latter dificult to cure or incurable in later stages. With one occasion, I exposed some pigeons to watery vapours and all got candida. 



> I am unsure if he is drinking.. I can try and gauge it, but I am not sure...


Put the water in a visible place and if possible, in a transparent vessel. Then put him with the beak in that water, to feel and realize is water. If he eats, he surely will drink too. 



> 1.) With his current condition, should I assume he is, or should I still try moist bread? 2.)


Check the droppings if they are moistured or dried soon after he makes them. If droppings are dried, it means he doesn't drink (enough) and you may proceed with that. If you see him opposing in any manner (not to handling, that is normal, but when you put food or water in his mouth), stop giving.

Birds have the respiratory vent on the upper side of the tongue and puting liquid and sometimes even solid food in mouth, means the water will enter the lungs and the bird will die or have pain for hours. Liquid must be transported directly inside the crop with a tube actioned by a syringe. 




> 3.) When will I know he is ready to fly? Other than walking him outside and seeing if he takes off, will I have signs ahead of time?


He will fly inside the house first. If he doesn;t fly inside, it means is not able to fly (good enough).




> How do I factually respond to idiots who think its "gross" that I saved this pigeon because "it has diseases" -even though I have little knowledge, I feel this to be a very ignorant statement...


Most pigeon diseases are not transmitted to humans and the few ones that are transmitted are not dangerous but yours apparently doesn't have that pathogenic agent (chlamydia) and even if he had, infection pigeon > human is not very frequent. I handled tens of pigeons with chlamydia and only once I had the impression of a lung disconfort for few days.


----------



## mattyp12 (Jan 5, 2015)

Thanks for the reply.. I have not handled the bird as I have not had to.. He is eating and drinking on his own... He is also now walking around the bathroom. He is no longer sheltered to the corner of the box.. He is pooping everywhere!! I dont care, its worth it, the bathroom needs a good cleaning. As far as a bathroom being bad for him, it's a half bath we never use.. It has no mold. It is clearly ventilated.. If and when he does start flying, I wonder how I will get him outside.. Like I said, I have yet to do more than pet him.. Now I believe that is as close as I will ever get to him.. he is gaining his independence.. I still don't know whether or not to leave out an infinite amount of food.. In the meantime, I will hope that he will re-enter the box so that I can carry him out periodically to see if he will fly...


----------



## AndreiS (Jul 28, 2013)

Leave as much and as diverse food as possible. A pigeon seed mix would be good, together with moistured bread.

You shouldn't release him immediately when he starts to fly. Maybe you should wait until the warm season, when food is easier to find. If a bird was accustomed to be cared by a human, the bird will find considerably harder to find food in the wild than a pigeon that was not cared by humans, especially during the cold period and in fact, living so much time in the warmth of a home will make him not resist to the cold outside. 

I don't intend to release the pigeons I rescue but to make them well and then use them to live at me, in an appartment room, while being able to fly outside when they want (I open the window when one of them shows the will to go outside and when returns). This way I have them under control and if they get sick I can treat them. But to make a bird understand that he can return when you release him, you have to keep him at least several months and after he was accustomed viosually with the surroundings of the place while still at you. I released many too early and they didn't return and I'm afraid many haven't made it into the wild.


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Good job. If he is getting active he may have just been starved and chilled. A photo of his poops here is a good idea to see if they look normal. However, if they are well formed and not overly green it sounds like a good thing. It would have been a good idea to check the whole bird over for injuries initially (e.g. cat bites etc.) for that would require antibiotics but hopefully he was just not finding sufficient food and chilled. Is it a young bird (photos would help......any yellow down feathers clinging to his neck still?). Also.....is the keel (breastbone) of the pigeon very obvious........this would show that it is too thin and it was having trouble getting food for some time) 

I don't know if moist bread would be good unless he is used to it as a food from the streets. A seed mixture is a more natural food. The popcorn kernals are good. Petco usually sells a "pigeon and dove mix" or you can even use a wild bird seed mixture but add some larger grains like the popcorn, safflower seed, etc. 
The fact that he is more wary of you is also good if he is a feral (e.g. not someone's pet that escaped). There are no bands on the legs? Don't worry about him biting you or whatever if you catch him they can't really hurt you. A wing slap or a bit with that beak really won't hurt......their beaks are designed for picking up seed, not gripping like a parrot. You may want to look at some youtube videos how to hold a pigeon but it is easy. You want to hold the wings and legs against its body so it can't struggle free. I would let it built up strength for at least a few days as if it is released it will have to know how to find food and water (and it looks like it was having trouble doing that before). It should certainly have gained weight (if thin) and be able to fly easily in the house. If it is a recently weaned youngster you can find other threads on here on how to soft release it into a local flock on this board. Photos photos phtos please. A couple good photos of the birds and one of some "typical" poop.


----------



## mattyp12 (Jan 5, 2015)

**photo Update* Continuing Situation*

Thank you all who continue to follow this thread. I myself, thought that this was either going to be pigeon dies quickly, or heals quickly and is released.. I am now seeing that many are recommending long term care.. I am not against that.. It is just unexpected and will create obstacles in the future, but we will deal with that then.. Right now all that matters is his health.. I have finally taken pics of this bird and will be uploading within 10 mins of this post (taking forever to upload to computer) .. I just cleaned up or I wouldve taken photos of droppings.. once again, I would describe them as a white circle, with blu/black/green "strings" in them.. I will take a photo of it asap.. I am now just most worried about his wing.. as you see in the photo, it was so hard to explain.. On his right side, all is fine and tucked in well.. But the right side?? I dont know how to describe it.. a "puff" and it is sticking out??? Hopefully someone recognizes this... thank you... I will say that if worst case scenario, he never flies again, he will still have a quality life.. I believe he is having fun in his little hotel... he plays games with us .. hide and seek... We are both learning eachothers habits.. Also, this was a large bird when I found it.. I do not believe it was having trouble finding food.. TO be nice, it was fat when i got it...


----------



## mattyp12 (Jan 5, 2015)

*pics*

http://imgur.com/a/D8twP

As you can see, his left wing has the white "spot" and also is "sticking out" .. meanwhile his right wing is completely tucked and smooth... (pardon my language and pigeon etiquette, considering I have zero knowledge.. more of a dog & cat experience thus far in my life) I can take more pics if necesarry. plz ask if it will help and I will take


----------



## mattyp12 (Jan 5, 2015)

*more pics*

The first is of his latest droppings... now mostly dark, with a little white.. as well as a picture from his good side, the right side.. the picture shows how low his left wing is hanging.. So low that you can see he is pooping on himself.. (He is now rarely going in his heated box... he is hiding in the corners of the room.. probably because he is more skeptical of me now.. I wish he'd go back in there and relax... thats where I put his food.. and I change his towel daily.)

http://imgur.com/a/AMnCV


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Well your going to have to hold the bird and be real careful not to grab the bad wing, and feel the bone to see if it is broke. I really dont think it is as you said in the first post that it tried to fly and got a few feet off the ground. It could be just a bruise and will heal in time, if this is the case it could take 5 or 6 weeks. It is an old bird so it would know how to find food on it's own..
Dave


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uxUpc1m8o8w

Only you would hold the bird with your left hand so you can look at the bad wing.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Ya that wing is injured, could be hawk strike, wire strike, cat or dog or car, who knows. But he aint going anywhere soon, I would NOT try to release him to see if he can fly, he cant thats for sure. I would hold onto him until he heals. He is a beautiful dark check. Debatable to either leave the wing be or to tape it. If u tape it wrong he wont ever be able to fly. I had also read that if you just leave it, it will be in a good position to heal, they will favour it and allow it to hang and it may heal on its own well enough to fly if not a compound break or broken in half or at a joint. If just an inline fracture, may heal well enough. Only way to know for sure is have a vet examine or xray it.

I would not just feed sunflower seeds only as well. I would go get a nice pigeon mix and feed that. Free feed as much as he wants when healing. Same with water. You can add some apple cider vinegar as well for extra nutrients and digestion. Can u find a bit of grit as well? If not, feel free to grab some off the side of shoulders of the road, that is what he eats in the wild anyway, and you can sterilize it if you want in the microwave and cool down before feeding. Or just buy some at store. Not small canary grit tho, a larger grit.


----------



## mattyp12 (Jan 5, 2015)

*update*

Crazy Pete, I am not crazy... lol.. thank you for your help, but I was not mistaken or "lying" when I spoke about his attempt to fly... What else would the bird do when being potentially attacked? Of course he attempted to fly, but he failed... We have a 5 foot fence and he flew almost as high as the fence.. That is why I assume he rose 3-4 feet.. Almost to the top.. I clearly witnessed this.. I do not see why this is important either way.. I believe it shows just how injured he is.. Even with adrenaline and his life on the line, he couldn't fly very high, but was able to muster up enough to try... That has been his only attempt.. He may have even aggravated the injury or made it worse.. But either way, this was only hours into the injury and he has now been with us for days and still no signs of progress (flying wise)... Anyways, I have no reason to be picking up the bird and trying to examine on my own since I have no clue what to look for and would probably only have a chance of injuring it further.. Not to mention how scared he will be... He is increasingly scared of us.. He no longer will enjoy his warm box, and instead hides in the furthest corner he can find at anytime.. He stays there and poops there.. I feel bad, but I have to shoo him away from there so I can clean.. He then returns.. I currently have no long term plans.. I am worried that the break may be more than a fracture and that it is healing improperly, and would need to be re-broken and set in order to heal properly (similar to humans) .. Either way, I have no long term plans.. He now has bird seed, and we also purchased grit since we saw they would need that for digestive purposes even though I heard no mention of that on here.. Please let me know if there is something I need to know about this grit... I for sure have no clue how much to add with his food... I just mix it 50-50...


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

*What part of this grit mention didnt you understand??????*



CBL said:


> Ya that wing is injured, could be hawk strike, wire strike, cat or dog or car, who knows. But he aint going anywhere soon, I would NOT try to release him to see if he can fly, he cant thats for sure. I would hold onto him until he heals. He is a beautiful dark check. Debatable to either leave the wing be or to tape it. If u tape it wrong he wont ever be able to fly. I had also read that if you just leave it, it will be in a good position to heal, they will favour it and allow it to hang and it may heal on its own well enough to fly if not a compound break or broken in half or at a joint. If just an inline fracture, may heal well enough. Only way to know for sure is have a vet examine or xray it.
> 
> I would not just feed sunflower seeds only as well. I would go get a nice pigeon mix and feed that. Free feed as much as he wants when healing. Same with water. You can add some apple cider vinegar as well for extra nutrients and digestion.
> 
> Can u find a bit of grit as well? If not, feel free to grab some off the side of shoulders of the road, that is what he eats in the wild anyway, and you can sterilize it if you want in the microwave and cool down before feeding. Or just buy some at store. Not small canary grit tho, a larger grit.


Did you read the last paragraph I had written about grit that you said was not mentioned lol??? Just leave out a bowl and he will take what he needs. Just talk to the bird and he will tame down and get used to your voice. They are pretty smart. Also if the birds wing sets in a broken position, I doubt anyone will break and reset it and if anyone agrees to it will cost and arm and leg. So either take bird to the vet sooner than later for a diagnosis and repair or have a disabled bird as a pet. You state you have no business looking at the wing as you may make it worse and have no long term plans, so what are your SHORT term plans for this bird??? If you cant care for it, go ahead and find someone who can or has experience or is willing to keep it as a pet if you are unable to, thanks good luck.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Thank you for taking in the bird and getting him food, water, grit, and shelter. We also had no plans to take in a pigeon but now have rescued two. They are totally lovable and loving creatures so I hope you will take care of this bird until he warms your heart. Phoebe, our first rescue, is the comic relief in our house. You could not ask for a better friend! You may want to ask an avian vet to look at his wing. Phoebe had a broken wing but it was easily repaired with surgery. Hope you keep helping your new pigeon friend. They are truly wonderful beings.


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Nice looking adult bird. Poop a little green but not too bad and seems well formed.....not slimy/runny. It would be good to look at him in hand just to see if there is defininate swelling of the base of the wing or obvious punctures/cuts. Attack by a cat or similar really require antibiotics. Broken bones rarely heal well enough that the bird can again live in the wild easily, even if it can fly inside. It is also possible it is a bruise from flying into a wire or hit by a car or similar that will heal on its own..........but it is impossible to say just looking at it. If he is going to stay in your company for a bit getting some good grit is a good idea. As mentioned above this just needs to be left in a separate little dish....he will eat as much or little as he wants to.


----------



## mattyp12 (Jan 5, 2015)

*Cbl?*



CBL said:


> Did you read the last paragraph I had written about grit that you said was not mentioned lol??? Just leave out a bowl and he will take what he needs. Just talk to the bird and he will tame down and get used to your voice. They are pretty smart. Also if the birds wing sets in a broken position, I doubt anyone will break and reset it and if anyone agrees to it will cost and arm and leg. So either take bird to the vet sooner than later for a diagnosis and repair or have a disabled bird as a pet. You state you have no business looking at the wing as you may make it worse and have no long term plans, so what are your SHORT term plans for this bird??? If you cant care for it, go ahead and find someone who can or has experience or is willing to keep it as a pet if you are unable to, thanks good luck.


Woh, calm down there CBL.. Show me where I said grit was not mentioned! I was just looking to elaborate on your "find some on the side of the road, or make sure to not get small stuff".. It is called a follow up question.. Once again, I appreciate the "help" but getting ignorant helps no one.. I never stated no one stated ANYTHING about grit! I just asked further about it.. As in how much to add, and what TYPE.. . You also seem so disturbed by me saying I do not wish to pick it up as in to avoid injuring it further.. Thats a legit concern.. Thanks for the negative advice.. I was clearly stating that me looking at it would not be useful! I wouldn't know what I was looking at! thats why i have found physical help after first coming here. I obviously know nothing and that is why I came here.. Not for people to pound their chests about their knowledge.. And obviously a novice bringing it home is better than it staying outside to die.. And as I said, earlier if you read, the best option for an injured pigeon I have found in this area is someone who will KILL IT FOR FREE.. So CBL, why so hostile? Worse case scenario I re-asked a question?? How terrible of me.. I just elaborated on it.. So if you did fully answer these questions, please re-post since I cant see the answers as you were too busy telling me to read instead of answering it.. I've already had 2 people come physically look at the bird.. I am doing everything I can.. I asked how much to add, and wanted to elaborate on the small type that I do have.. Thank you wood native for this elaboration and the advice to put into a separate bowl... The advice to pick random stuff off the side of the road surely would require at least a follow up question.. lol.


----------



## mattyp12 (Jan 5, 2015)

*UPDATE w/ photos of injury*

Doing my best, constantly saying that I am un-educated yet looking for assistance... Better than letting this little guy die.. I will surely look for clarification on answers, especially since I either need more info, or have gotten conflicting advice.. I know how to reach out and communicate much better than I know how to care for an injured bird. He is surely eating & drinking well and has tons of spunk (although on the ground). A nice lady was here this afternoon. We picked it up and analyzed it.. She picked it up and it was flapping both wings and she claimed this to be a good sign, and that there was no break, and that she just felt swelling on the wing. She didn't speculate as to what could have caused it. She did mention a loss of feathers, underneath which the pictures show.. But it also has the weird mark on the outside.. Maybe the two are unrelated.. The only thing that saddened me was when she said that it would heal on its own and it should be ready to fly in a few days.. I had to remind her then, that I didn't just find it and that it has been weeks, and the wings condition has not changed (visually at least)... she stated she was confident it would heal on its own and was confident in his current set up.. I did say we would be in contact in case it remains the same.. So here are the pics of the underneath of the wing.. Once again, I am not looking for negative comments.. Just any tips.. Like it or not, I am the best friend this bird currently has and also its best hope. I have at least made connections to where I can reach out if things change.. or stay the same... His family is hanging outside in the trees, powerlines, etc. so I am sure he is anxious to meet them again.. Once again, I thank all for future opinions regarding these photos.... LINK: http://imgur.com/a/s2tma


----------



## AndreiS (Jul 28, 2013)

Maybe yo can make a radiography? Even if no broken, may have a dislocated joint or artritis or even osteomyelitis (bone infection). Though relatively new to caring pigeons, I met all these three conditions, as you can see in these radiographs:

discolcated joint

artritis caused by staphylococcus

osteomyelitis



The first bird (a starling) died some months ago of gapworms and before that, was able to fly but with difficulty, not being able to escape a predator.


I threated the second bird with antibiotics for two periods (fosfomycin is recommended for articular infections, as this antibiotic has the smallest molecule, able to pass through the articular capsule). After the first period, she begun to fly but not very well. Sometimes I observed her not being able to leave the ground. After a second period of treatment, she is flying better, though considerably less good than the other pigeons.I haven't treated since then, as she has a relapsing candida. She flies outside, sometimes misses one night (and is pretty cold here, bellow freezing).



The bird bird was too treated with antibiotics and after not being able to stand on leg, she begun to stand on it. Unfortunately, I released too early or she escaped (don't remember) and I'm afraid the infection advanced and she may not survived without a functional leg or with the infection taking into other parts of the body.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

mattyp12, am glad you are taking care of the bird. Good work! AndreiS does have a point that X-rays might clarify whether the bird has a break or infection or arthritis. I hope you keep taking great care of the bird and don't release him too early. Better to be sure he is all better. Thank you for caring for him.


----------

